# Name Tags



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I purchased some name tags today from Sam's Club. I think it would be much easier for us, at least for the first few meetings, if we use them. I have enough trouble putting a face to a name, let alone putting a face to a name and a forum handle and I think I have pretty much already met most of you 

I would like to be able put your Name, your GCAS handle, and your APC handle on the labels. This will make it much easier on me to keep everyone straight and put some faces to the names.

If you could let me know your name and various forum handles (APC and GCAS) I can print up some tags for everyone. The sooner the better, but preferably by the 29th. 

Thanks


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Matt, how could you forget a face like this? lol


----------

